
Ask HN: Liberal ad blocker? - sweeterman
I&#x27;ve been using an ad blocker since the beginning, currently using uBlock. Since I recently started working on side projects myself, I am starting to empathize with the content creators. So, I want to stop blocking ads to support these sites.<p>However, browsing the internet without any &quot;protection&quot; can be extremely annoying. We&#x27;ve come a long way since every website had popups, however some (annoying) sites still insist on bombarding a user with popups. So, is there a blocker as reliable as uBlock that only blocks popups and malicious trackers while allowing trusted ad sources?<p>Also, the uBlock settings page is not user friendly at all and is very daunting. So the feature I&#x27;m looking for could already be there but it doesn&#x27;t seem obvious!
======
anowlcalledjosh
Adblock Plus has an option to "Allow some non-intrusive advertising"; the
criteria for inclusion in the "Acceptable Ads" list are as follows:

\- May not disrupt content (no inline ads)

\- Must be recognisable as ads

Animated/autoplaying ads, overlays and pop-ups, and Flash ads are never
classed as acceptable.

[https://adblockplus.org/en/acceptable-
ads](https://adblockplus.org/en/acceptable-ads)

